# Hello Everyone



## markh (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello, I am new to this forum and like what I see. I have 3 years training in Northern style Kung Fu but am currently focusing my energy on Yang style Tai Chi. Happy training, Mark


----------



## Gemini (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Markh! Glad you could joint us!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 25, 2006)

Come on in, make yourself at home.

Beer?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome and remember to post and give advice all the time.
terry


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome

Which Northern Style, and how long have you been training Yang tai chi?


----------



## Gemini (Mar 25, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Welcome to MT, Markh! Glad you could joint us!


Joint us? 

Type much?

Jeesh....


----------



## Kacey (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 25, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!  *


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Mar 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!! 

Mike


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 26, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Joint us?
> 
> Type much?
> 
> Jeesh....


 
Come on Gemini, dont be so hard on yourself  

Welcome to one of the best MA forums on the web, here you will find 98% balanced, mature, discussion on the Martial arts and some seriously helpful, and insightful advice, we hope that you enjoy the forum, and we look forward to some good discussions with you.

MarkB


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT, markh :cheers:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 26, 2006)

welcome and thanks for posting


----------



## still learning (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the arts! ..........Aloha


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello markh,

Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 27, 2006)

welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Mark!


----------



## markh (Mar 28, 2006)

The style was Tien Shan Pai and I have only been taking Tai Chi for 2 months. I am really enjoying Tai Chi because we go over the martial aspects of the moves. I definetely have a long journey ahead of me and I am ready for the challenge.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 29, 2006)

Mark, 
Welcome :wavey: to MartialTalk!   We're generally a very friendly bunch, so ask away and enjoy your time with us!

- Ceicei


----------



## kenpo0324 (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT, enjoy


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome aboard and hope to see your posts!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy Postiing!


----------

